# The "anything but gridlines" thread



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

How about a thread where we discuss the new 1:350 TOS _Enterprise_ but not talk about the gridlines for a change! That seems to de-rail every thread about the new model...

I'd like to talk about lighting. I'm definitely going to get the lighting kit. That kit, along with the very thoughtful inclusion of light friendly features like the wall in the saucer to stick the LED tape to and the wire stays, should make lighting the 1701 a lot less of a headache than my home-grown 1701-A lighting job. The tongue-and-groove fittings built into the hulls should help us with light leaks as well.

I'm thinking of different circuits...I'd like one to turn on the lights but not the motors...and _maybe _one to independently activate the inboard nacelle lighting strip if I decide to go that route. Shouldn't be too hard I would think to do that.

Love the idea of the clear bridge piece, but not sure how I'd go about working on something so tiny. Paulbo's photo-etch kit might help in that regard....


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

I like that the new light kit looks to be modular, with the plug-in architecture, allowing for modification and customization by those who choose to do so.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

The big refit always put me off because of the intricate aztec pattern. I considered going the decal route, but can't imagine whole sheet decals sticking for very long or looking good over the long haul. But this model, I am ready to do it. 

I figure if I take it slow, do it by the numbers, perhaps it might turn out good enough for my personal display. Yea, this will be the first TOS I've done since the good old days. But I think I'm ready. I'm not so insane about the accuracy as some of these folks are. The thing looks 1000 times better than we've ever seen. Just looks fabulous. And I'm cool with the "G" word. (respecting thread title, please do the same)

Yea, see-through bridge dome, every configuration under the sun(will it have the evil opposite dimension Enterprise version? Dunno), offset bridge, hanger bay, plug-n-play lights/photo etch.-All engineered right along with the model. No BS with aftermarket. It's all in there. Holy crap, what a dream come true. 

Yep. I'm so ready for this.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

kdaracal said:


> The big refit always put me off because of the intricate aztec pattern. I considered going the decal route, but can't imagine whole sheet decals sticking for very long or looking good over the long haul. But this model, I am ready to do it.
> 
> I figure if I take it slow, do it by the numbers, perhaps it might turn out good enough for my personal display. Yea, this will be the first TOS I've done since the good old days. But I think I'm ready. I'm not so insane about the accuracy as some of these folks are. The thing looks 1000 times better than we've ever seen. Just looks fabulous. And I'm cool with the "G" word. (respecting thread title, please do the same)
> 
> ...


Actually the additional decal sheet shown in modelman's review did include the mirror universe decals.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

> _Actually the additional decal sheet shown in modelman's review did include the mirror universe decals._


This is good news. I thought I saw it. 

Was that version different structurally? IE antennas sticking out of the buzzard domes, etc?


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

kdaracal said:


> The big refit always put me off because of the intricate aztec pattern. I considered going the decal route, but can't imagine whole sheet decals sticking for very long or looking good over the long haul. But this model, I am ready to do it.


The heavily decaled skin did have _one _advantage--it hid any small painting flaws. You won't have that on the 1701. I know I'll have to do a better job painting this one than I did the refit.

On a different topic, I know that the little motors in the nacelles will make noise, but--_damn!_--isn't that going to look frakkin' cool? :hat:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Where is everyone gonna keep theirs?
Got a special place? Gonna buy a table specifically for displaying it? Glass case? Hang it? In the *gasp* closet?


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Chrisisall said:


> Where is everyone gonna keep theirs?
> Got a special place? Gonna buy a table specifically for displaying it? Glass case? Hang it? In the *gasp* closet?


Good question! I have two different 3+ foot Seaview's, two different 16" Jupiter 2's and a 3 foot Refit Enterprise to build before I get to this one..................


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Chrisisall said:


> Where is everyone gonna keep theirs?
> Got a special place? Gonna buy a table specifically for displaying it? Glass case? Hang it? In the *gasp* closet?


You sound just like my wife!

So I'll give you the same answer I give her: I, uh, don't know yet...


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Anyone making a brass version of the navigational deflector dish? I seem to remember someone did this with the original AMT E. Just curious if someone is doing it with this model.


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

I have a place for display. I'm going to take it slow to build. I want an idealized Pike era version (just to be different) and so I know that won't be exactly what we saw onscreen.

I'd love to rig it for sound as well as light. I've got the _Star Trek_ sound f/x CD and I'd love to incorporate some of the sounds into the kit, somewhat similar to what Art Asylum did years ago but expanded.


----------



## John Duncan (Jan 27, 2001)

Someone made brass deflectors for the MR ship. I have one of them. It would be cool to have one for my R2 E.

Oh and I am making my first build into a weathervane.

:wave:


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Opus Penguin said:


> Anyone making a brass version of the navigational deflector dish? I seem to remember someone did this with the original AMT E. Just curious if someone is doing it with this model.


That would be cool...! 

I expect some really nice bases for this one as well. I may do a custom one myself.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Well, I've ordered one, but, if I do build it (I've not had as much time for building lately), I have no idea where I will put it. But ... I'll find a place.

I'm not sure if a lighting kit will be in the budget, but again, I'd like to add at least some lights to the kit! Would be a shame not to....


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

John Duncan said:


> Someone made brass deflectors for the MR ship. I have one of them. It would be cool to have one for my R2 E.
> 
> Oh and I am making my first build into a weathervane.
> 
> :wave:


I made a copper one for my 22''.
-Jim


----------



## CLBrown (Sep 8, 2010)

JGG1701 said:


> I made a copper one for my 22''.
> -Jim


How did you prevent it from oxidizing? Just curious... do you have to polish it once a month? Did you coat it in some way? Or have you just let it turn green?


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

CLBrown said:


> How did you prevent it from oxidizing? Just curious... do you have to polish it once a month? Did you coat it in some way? Or have you just let it turn green?


I gave it a light coat of flat clear.
-Jim


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Are you going to light the grid lines?

:devil:


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

John P said:


> Are you going to light the grid lines?
> 
> :devil:


The one lighting effect missing from the DiscoPrise.


----------



## TrekFX (Apr 15, 2004)

John! You said the G-word!

If you MUST light them, how 'bout a wash of UV pigment and throw a black light on the beast? Plus, with Christmas coming fast, it's a good time to throw some tinsel over it and replace the engine end caps with REAL balls... and get one (heck get two, one for each side) of those old multi-color spinning "light wheels" for a nice wash of "dynamic lighting." Won't even need Round 2's light kit by the time you're done!

Hell, with all that bling you may as well save some money, just skip the plastic model kit and start with a frozen-pizza cardboard backer, a Red Bull can and a couple state-fair-blue-ribbon-size corn cobs all joined with popsickle sticks and no one would even know.:hat:

(Make sure you watch the taper on the corn cobs so as not to alarm the purists....)


----------



## Steve Mavronis (Oct 14, 2001)

I like the idea they are including an 'option' to light the nacelle grills. I'll probably add a dimmer or toggle switch to have it both ways, with and without, depending on my TOS mood swing, LOL. I know there is a debate on what would be the best color lighting in there, and it comes by default with white LED which can be colorized. What would be your color picks?


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

John P said:


> Are you going to light the grid lines?
> 
> :devil:


Eject him! He spoke the word that shall not be spoken!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Just to throw a monkey wrench in:

Does anyone actually SEE any large errors in design of this model? I mean something *overt* like the wrong shape of the bottom primary hull on the new Revell Germany Enterprise? Something a layman like me would be bothered by?
(Besides the "G" word)


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

kdaracal said:


> Just to throw a monkey wrench in:
> 
> Does anyone actually SEE any large errors in design on this model? I mean something *overt* like the wrong shape of the bottom primary hull on the new Revell Germany Enterprise? Something a layman like me would be bothered by?


I think one thing everyone agrees on is that the shapes are all pretty much dead on. I've seen a few minor quibbles about a detail here or there, but nothing overt.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Fozzie said:


> I think one thing everyone agrees on is that the shapes are all pretty much dead on. I've seen a few minor quibbles about a detail here or there, but nothing overt.


Thanks, Fozzie. That's really cool news.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

That is good news, indeed! Have to admit, I was on the fence, but now I'm excited to get this kit!


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

Once I'm done, and hopefully do a good job, I want to recreate some of those iconic TOS shots. For myself I'd like to see what TOS-R could have looked like if they had gone for more of a '60s state-of-the-art look.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Warped9 said:


> I'd like to see what TOS-R could have looked like if they had gone for more of a '60s state-of-the-art look.


LOL, you're incorrigible, Warped!:wave:


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

The base for the 1:350 refit was simple, but inspired. You guys got any ideas for a custom base for this one?


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

Chrisisall said:


> LOL, you're incorrigible, Warped!:wave:


Why? Because I wish they had tried to preserve the show's artistic integrity?


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Considering what they could've done (think NV's "In Harm's Way", with starships zipping around like Colonial Vipers), I think they showed admirable restraint.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Warped9 said:


> ...For myself I'd like to see what TOS-R could have looked like if they had gone for more of a '60s state-of-the-art look.


I don't think that's an out-of-order statement. The ship swooping and moving totally unlike it did in the original shots made for a disconnect for me. OTOH, others, specifically the "orbiting the planet of the week" shots were generally fantastic.

Keeping it slow and majestic would have been my preference, but overall I think they did a good job.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Fozzie said:


> The base for the 1:350 refit was simple, but inspired. You guys got any ideas for a custom base for this one?


I always liked the refit "deflector grid" base. Simon Merc's version:






So that begs the question- what is the best base for TOS? What image or equipment would look cool? What bridge/control panel or display would be interesting? What would evoke the feel of the show, without overwhelming the model?

Hmmmm.


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

I could imagine painting the base (or one a bit larger like it) like a planet.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

kdaracal said:


> So that begs the question- what is the best base for TOS? What image or equipment would look cool? What bridge/control panel or display would be interesting? What would evoke the feel of the show, without overwhelming the model?
> 
> Hmmmm.



Been thinking a lot about that, so I've designed a few graphics to put in a lighted Title box.


----------



## Shaw (Jan 9, 2005)

Ductapeforever said:


> Been thinking a lot about that, so I've designed a few graphics to put in a lighted Title box.


That is a cool design… but I'm not sure that "33 INCH FILMING MINIATURE REPLICA" would be an accurate description. Besides the fact that the model will be only slightly longer than 32 inches (almost an inch and a half shorter than the 33 inch studio model), this model kit was never intended to replicate that version.

I'd think that "REPLICA OF THE 11 FOOT FILMING MINIATURE" would be an appropriate substitute (I wouldn't think that a reference to the length of the replica would be needed as it would be self evident sitting above the graphic).


For me, as cool as this model might be, I'll most likely be passing on it as I'm almost finished with the revised (version 3.0) 33 inch Enterprise plans and will be starting in on building that model from scratch (at full size) when I finish my 1966 AMT Enterprise (well, sort of, actually I've already started on a few of the smaller parts in my spare time).

Love the 11 foot model, and on screen I would rather it be the Enterprise than any other version. But when it comes to a model sitting in front of me, the 33 inch Enterprise is the one I've wanted for as long as I can remember. And while my last Enterprise model came close in many ways (and directly contributed to version 2.0 of my 33 inch Enterprise plans), I'm pretty sure that I've nailed down the details enough to justify not only another attempt… but also a full scale attempt.

Still, I'll enjoy watching (on screen) you guys build your models! And it is nice to hear that people are already considering variations on the upcoming model. :thumbsup:


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Not to get needlessly picky, but the PL kit is not a replica of a filming model.

I believe Jamie stated that they were trying to replicate the "real" Enterprise. If memory serves that was the justification for the grid lines. Also Is not the shape of the 33in model slightly different from the 11ft?

DTF, Thats one nice graphic! 

I was thinking of doing something like this:



But I fear it might end up just too big!


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

The above graphic is merely a preliminary design, (with no kit yet I have to have something to do) I 've done around eight of them so far and that was one of my early examples. The new text reads: 1/350 Scale Filming Miniature Replica, and I'm not sure I even want to use that.


----------



## Shaw (Jan 9, 2005)

mach7 said:


> Also Is not the shape of the 33in model slightly different from the 11ft?


Well, if we consider my last Enterprise a reasonable replica of the 33 inch model, then these comparison shots with replicas of the 11 foot model from (relatively) similar angles might help illustrate the differences.

 

 

 ​


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

I've also been playing with designing a custom TOS era control panel style
backlit Title display, no images yet though, perhaps soon.


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

Shaw said:


> Well, if we consider my last Enterprise a reasonable replica of the 33 inch model, then these comparison shots with replicas of the 11 foot model from (relatively) similar angles might help illustrate the differences.


Shaw, of all your research, is this the only time the 3 footer had spikes and the big dish?









And is this the only time the engines didn't have any balls?


----------



## uss_columbia (Jul 15, 2003)

Shaw, I didn't realize you had done Version 3 of your plans. Do you have a link handy? Thanks
(I never got back to my V1 model but still mean to some day.)


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Deleted (see below)


----------



## Shaw (Jan 9, 2005)

uss_columbia said:


> Shaw, I didn't realize you had done Version 3 of your plans. Do you have a link handy? Thanks
> (I never got back to my V1 model but still mean to some day.)


Version 3.0 isn't very close to being finished yet, and I stopped work on version 2.0 before having them presentable (and printable)... mainly because I didn't think anyone was really all that interested. When I get version 3.0 done and ready for printing, I'll make sure you get a copy. :thumbsup:

Most of the improvements that were in version 2.0 were incorporated into my last attempt, and I was pretty happy with some of the comparison/study images I made... like this set.








... And these two shots I did for fun.



Model Man said:


> Shaw, of all your research, is this the only time the 3 footer had spikes and the big dish?
> 
> And is this the only time the engines didn't have any balls?


Most of the effects footage of the 33 inch model is from when it was in that configuration (large dish, spikes and square rear end cap features). But here are a few examples of it before being modified to the series version... here and here.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Modified James Bama graphic with the often criticized flames coming from secondary hull removed.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

JGG1701 said:


> I made a copper one for my 22''.
> -Jim


Nice! That 22 incher is a thing of beauty... have I told you that Jim?


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Custom old style LCARS graphic status board.


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

Ductapeforever said:


> Another graphic based on the James Bama art.
> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=160784&d=1348584806


Thats pretty sweet! :thumbsup:


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

How soon after you get your kit will you start it, you think? I know that I have some work obligations that will likely push me back to the first of the year...


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

Now I know what to do with my Premiere kit: Mirror Universe! And I'll start on it as soon as it gets here....


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

charonjr said:


> Now I know what to do with my Premiere kit: Mirror Universe! And I'll start on it as soon as it gets here....


I like it!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Fozzie said:


> How soon after you get your kit will you start it, you think? I know that I have some work obligations that will likely push me back to the first of the year...


I'm pretty dang anxious. I would guess I'll pull it out and at least wash it overnight in Dawn. But it is going to be such a huge project. It will be on the table for 6 months or more. I NEVER do more than one at a time, but this one....I may have an easier one going simultaneously. Problem is, I don't have a whole lotta easy ones anymore. 

Moonbus, 3 different vipers, FM TIE fighter, Orion. Nuthins easy.


----------



## enterprise_fan (May 23, 2004)

Warped9 said:


> I have a place for display. I'm going to take it slow to build. I want an idealized Pike era version (just to be different) and so I know that won't be exactly what we saw onscreen.
> 
> I'd love to rig it for sound as well as light. I've got the _Star Trek_ sound f/x CD and I'd love to incorporate some of the sounds into the kit, somewhat similar to what Art Asylum did years ago but expanded.


As time lines go, as soon as you decide to build your model and get everything done, someone will come out with a module capable of reproducing the various ship sounds.

I would like to do that too but my electronic skills are barely in line with the plug 'N' play modular design of the lighting kit. I would need help with how/where to install an on/off switch. Also, I wonder what it would look like if the bassards were lite without the "fan blades" moving?

I don't remember seeing anything resembling the phaser emiters or photon torpedo ports in Model Man Tom's review of the TOS 1/350 Enterprise. Which begs an age old question; What is the approximate location where one would put their version of these two weapons?


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Trekkriffic said:


> Nice! That 22 incher is a thing of beauty... have I told you that Jim?


Thank you Steve.
And yes you have.
-Jim


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

enterprise_fan said:


> ...I don't remember seeing anything resembling the phaser emiters or photon torpedo ports in Model Man Tom's review of the TOS 1/350 Enterprise. Which begs an age old question; What is the approximate location where one would put their version of these two weapons?


Phasers and torpedos came out roughly at the base primary hull's bottom dome. There's nothing on the kit (or either of the studio models) that hints at phaser emitters or torpedo tubes.

RAMPANT SPECULATION OFF THE TOP OF MY HEAD: I suppose the ring around the lower dome could correspond to linear phaser array on the Enterprise D. (Ducks head and quickly leaves the room before getting pelted with empty Romulan Ale bottles.)


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

Paulbo said:


> Phasers and torpedos came out roughly at the base primary hull's bottom dome. There's nothing on the kit (or either of the studio models) that hints at phaser emitters or torpedo tubes.
> 
> RAMPANT SPECULATION OFF THE TOP OF MY HEAD: I suppose the ring around the lower dome could correspond to linear phaser array on the Enterprise D. (Ducks head and quickly leaves the room before getting pelted with empty Romulan Ale bottles.)


Actually I've come across that speculation years ago so it's not really out there.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Paulbo said:


> Phasers and torpedos came out roughly at the base primary hull's bottom dome. There's nothing on the kit (or either of the studio models) that hints at phaser emitters or torpedo tubes.
> 
> RAMPANT SPECULATION OFF THE TOP OF MY HEAD: I suppose the ring around the lower dome could correspond to linear phaser array on the Enterprise D. (Ducks head and quickly leaves the room before getting pelted with empty Romulan Ale bottles.)


There was actually a connon like tube on the 11 footer that came off the ball on the lower dome. Pesumably this was the phaser emitter, so there was something on the studio model.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Well, since the phasers were never shown coming from the bottom of the lower dome, that bit of speculation never has gotten any traction.

I'd label it as something sensor related and move on to the next mystery.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Captain April said:


> Well, since the phasers were never shown coming from the bottom of the lower dome, that bit of speculation never has gotten any traction.
> 
> I'd label it as something sensor related and move on to the next mystery.


No difference to me how you wish to reconcile it, but it was there none the less and some of the shots in various episodes were so sloppy they did appear to be coming from the lower dome itself. There was never a "Standard" emitting point.

Oh look, here is one from "The Doomsday Machine" that does show them coming from the lower dome. Never say never!! :thumbsup:


----------



## enterprise_fan (May 23, 2004)

Paulbo said:


> Phasers and torpedos came out roughly at the base primary hull's bottom dome. There's nothing on the kit (or either of the studio models) that hints at phaser emitters or torpedo tubes.
> 
> RAMPANT SPECULATION OFF THE TOP OF MY HEAD: I suppose the ring around the lower dome could correspond to linear phaser array on the Enterprise D. (Ducks head and quickly leaves the room before getting pelted with empty Romulan Ale bottles.)


I came across a set of blue prints at http://www.cygnus-x1.net/links/lcars/index-bp.html. One of the blue prints has an interesting take on the interior of the Starship Enterprise. Look for the folder with the gold seal on it and go to sheets 10-13, I'm unable to upload these pages from it at this time.


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

One could use the Defiant in Enterprise as a guide, I suppose. But whether retconning the Enterprise 1701 to the the Defiant's configuration is desirable is a personal choice.


----------



## Grumpy Popeye (Apr 5, 2002)

enterprise_fan said:


> As time lines go, as soon as you decide to build your model and get everything done, someone will come out with a module capable of reproducing the various ship sounds.


I did a review of a really nice programmable sound module I got off eBay from Big Dawgz. It was about eight bucks, you can upload your sounds via a supplied USB connector, and it holds up to 200 seconds of sounds


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Grumpy Popeye said:


> I did a review of a really nice programmable sound module I got off eBay from Big Dawgz. It was about eight bucks, you can upload your sounds via a supplied USB connector, and it holds up to 200 seconds of sounds.


I'm using a similar Big Dawgz sound car in my 1:10 Bridge Station build. The one I have, however, is a bit more primitive in that instead of a USB port, it includes a microphone to record the sounds you want.

Thanks, GP. Nice review. I will probably get one of those cards for my next project instead of the one I got with the built-in microphone.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

As a point of information, the old Lights and Sounds refit that AMT put out a while back had a sound board that actually had TOS sounds, all wired up in the stand with a switch and everything.

Nor sure if that stand could handle a three foot long model, or what you'd do with all the extra lights, but we're clever chaps, I'm sure we could figure out something...


----------



## onigiri (May 27, 2009)

RYLO, an RPF member, did one and it was beautiful. Ive talked to him about doing another run but he wants to gauge interest. They wont be cheap. The last run he did was for the MR 1/350th so Im sure he could use the same CAD plans for this.




Opus Penguin said:


> Anyone making a brass version of the navigational deflector dish? I seem to remember someone did this with the original AMT E. Just curious if someone is doing it with this model.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Any idea what he would charge? I know when he did the Catspaw Pendant, the one I got was about $90. I wish he would do another round of those too.


----------



## kahn1701 (Jul 11, 2005)

*Catspaw Pendant*

I would love one of the Catspaw Pendant.:thumbsup:
Any for sale anywhere?
I own Steve neills BIG E.:dude:
A Catspaw Pendant would go great with my BiG E.

Please let me know :wave:

[email protected]


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Fozzie said:


> I'm using a similar Big Dawgz sound car in my 1:10 Bridge Station build. The one I have, however, is a bit more primitive in that instead of a USB port, it includes a microphone to record the sounds you want.
> 
> Thanks, GP. Nice review. I will probably get one of those cards for my next project instead of the one I got with the built-in microphone.


I have one in the base of my Disney Nautilus loaded with various clips from the film and they are great!! I would highly recommend them :thumbsup:though I had not thought about a sound chip in the build-up I plan but now I'd be crazy for not adding one. Thanks Grumpy Popeye for the reminder... 

Cheers,
Alec.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Captain April said:


> As a point of information, the old Lights and Sounds refit that AMT put out a while back had a sound board that actually had TOS sounds, all wired up in the stand with a switch and everything.
> 
> Nor sure if that stand could handle a three foot long model, or what you'd do with all the extra lights, but we're clever chaps, I'm sure we could figure out something...


I have that model and you are correct that the sounds are from the original series.The base came with a lever you pushed one way to make the phaser sound and the other way to make the photon torpedo sound. It stopped working some years ago however.


----------



## RossW (Jan 12, 2000)

Grumpy Popeye - can you please point me to where I can buy a module like the one in your video? I searched that-place-where-you-can-stuff but with no luck. I'd want one identical to yours - 5 switches to control 5 different sounds (I think)


----------



## RossW (Jan 12, 2000)

Never mind - turns out they have an online store now (http://store.bigdawgspromo.com)


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Who is planning a build thread for their Big E?


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Fozzie said:


> Who is planning a build thread for their Big E?



I've set up a blog page for this very purpose. Won't be starting this for a while though.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Ductapeforever said:


> I've set up a blog page for this very purpose. Won't be starting this for a while though.


Really hope you post that link. Love to watch this........


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

kdaracal said:


> Really hope you post that link. Love to watch this........



I won't disappoint, when I start the build I'll post the link. I have some very lofty plans for some scratch builds, The idea machine was working overtime.


----------



## Grumpy Popeye (Apr 5, 2002)

RossW said:


> Never mind - turns out they have an online store now (http://store.bigdawgspromo.com)


Oh cool, I didn't know they had a non ebay store!:thumbsup:


----------

